# Liza has a mast cell tumor



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Inge I am so sorry. More I read on this forum more scared I am. Sending many prayers for your sweet girl.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this. Prayers for Liza. After all you've been through with your own health, this is not what you( or anyone else) deserve to be facing with your girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no! Prayers for Liza and you..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry.
Prayers her surgery goes well and the results are good. 

Thinking of you both.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My heart goes out to you guys. I hope the surgery gets wide margins and Liza has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just 2 1/2... that's so unfair. I'm so sorry. I hope this is a one off thing - and that they will be able to remove it cleanly. Will your vet do a chest x-ray? Sending good thoughts for the surgery.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah geez, I'm so sorry to hear this, she's much too young to be dealing with this. Sending many good thoughts and prayers that surgery is curative.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Best of luck come Tuesday for wide/clear margins and a low grade/mitotic index. Are you guys administering Benadryl daily? Prayers that this is a "one & done" tumor.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh my. I am so sorry. I hope the surgery goes well on Tuesday and this is the last she ever has to worry about Cancer. My prayers and thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> My happy go lucky little girl was diagnosed with mast cell tumor yesterday. We noticed a lump on her back a while ago and had it checked out then, but the vet got clear fluid at that time. We thought it could be related to a vaccine she had in October, so decided to give it a little time. However, ten weeks after the vaccination date it was still there and I had it checked again yesterday. They used a big needle for the aspiration this time and it came back as a mast cell tumor. She will have surgery coming Tuesday to have it removed, so I have no idea about grading yet. We had hoped to have a cancer free 2015. I guess that is not to be. She is just 2 1/2. I will keep you posted.


Inge: We will all be praying for Liza and you on Tuesday!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wishing the best possible outcome for Liza :crossfing


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Best of luck to you and Liza on Tuesday. I'll be thinking positive thoughts for her.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this. Sending healing thoughts for the best results on Tuesday.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you all for the well wishes. I will call the vet tomorrow and ask about the Benadryl and the chest X-ray.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Hoping it goes well for you. My old girl Ginger is gong into surgery tomorrow for the same cancer.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so, so sorry. That's just cruel and unfair.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Prayers for your sweet Liza...hopeful for a good outcome.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers.... positive thing to keep in mind is this is this is curable if you've caught it early, and she's young enough to fight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts to Liza & you and positive energy to Tuesday...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry, she's so so young. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and care and sending everything positive for a full recovery and long life xx


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh your poor baby! Joining the others in praying that Tuesday's surgery is successful and Liza has a full recovery.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Eclipse said:


> Hoping it goes well for you. My old girl Ginger is gong into surgery tomorrow for the same cancer.


Good luck...please let me know how things went...


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying all goes well. Our Honey had two mast cell tumors removed. One when she was around three and one at eight years of age. She is 10 now and doing well. The good thing is to pray for clean margins. She had an easy recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Liza and you!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Please know I'm thinking about you and Liza and praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

inge said:


> Good luck...please let me know how things went...


Ginger is excited to be home! She did better this surgery than her other two cancer surgeries, which I think is impressive since she's 10. She had cancer before when was 8. She wanted to walk around instead of lay down in the special blanket pile that was laid out for her. After the other surgeries she was knocked out cold for 24 hours. She didn't move around or even go outside for the bathroom (she didn't have any accidents). When she stops trying to get up it will probably turn out the same this time. 

My younger dog is being confined to my bedroom for the time being so Ginger isn't bothered.

I hope you have a successful surgery on Tuesday Inge. I'm sure your dog will have a faster recovery than mine since she's younger.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*



Eclipse said:


> Ginger is excited to be home! She did better this surgery than her other two cancer surgeries, which I think is impressive since she's 10. She had cancer before when was 8. She wanted to walk around instead of lay down in the special blanket pile that was laid out for her. After the other surgeries she was knocked out cold for 24 hours. She didn't move around or even go outside for the bathroom (she didn't have any accidents). When she stops trying to get up it will probably turn out the same this time.
> 
> My younger dog is being confined to my bedroom for the time being so Ginger isn't bothered.
> 
> I hope you have a successful surgery on Tuesday Inge. I'm sure your dog will have a faster recovery than mine since she's younger.


So glad to hear that Ginger did well!! It's amazing how well they can do when they are older. My Smooch, had TPLO (ACL Surgery) when she was 10 years old and made a beautiful recovery!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! Not Liza! She's so young!:no: Hope this gets resolved with this tumor being removed without a trace of cancer left.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh no. I can't believe it. My best wishes and prayers go out for successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this.
Please ask the vet about benadryl. Kenzie had a MCT scare and my vet had me start her on benadryl while waiting for the path results just in case it was mast cell.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She will start Benadryl tomorrow, and also get it before the surgery. The vet told me he could do a chest X-ray, but he would also be comfortable to wait until we get the grade of the tumor. Eclipse, I am so glad your girl came so well out of the surgery! We still can't believe our little clown has something this serious. She has always been so healthy and happy. The last week she has been more lethargic and subdued, one of the reasons to re-examine the lump. I am glad we did.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> She will start Benadryl tomorrow, and also get it before the surgery. The vet told me he could do a chest X-ray, but he would also be comfortable to wait until we get the grade of the tumor. Eclipse, I am so glad your girl came so well out of the surgery! We still can't believe our little clown has something this serious. She has always been so healthy and happy. The last week she has been more lethargic and subdued, one of the reasons to re-examine the lump. I am glad we did.


Inge

Praying for your little clown!!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Inge I am so sorry . Words escape me. Poor Liza girl and poor you - I really cannot even believe it. She's such a great little girl. All four of us are praying over here for her. She's one of the sweetest dogs I've ever met - she deserves a successful surgery and speedy recovery more than anything. Will be checking in diligently on this thread!

-Court and the boys

ETA: When I told Bryan this is the first thing he said "oh no! she is the nicest dog on the planet" <3 stay strong Liza!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending prayers and hugs for you and your girl. Just 2 1/2. So young; so unfair.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*

Inge

When is Liza's surgery? Praying for her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and hugs for you and sweet Liza x


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Her surgery is tomorrow, Karen. Thank you all for the well wishes. The hardest thing tomorrow morning will probably be not having her breakfast...she lives for her meals!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts for Liza..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> Her surgery is tomorrow, Karen. Thank you all for the well wishes. The hardest thing tomorrow morning will probably be not having her breakfast...she lives for her meals!


You know I will be praying for Liza. Our Tucker and Tonka live for their meals, too, I know what you mean. Hopefully, you can sleep a little later, so she won't notice as much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> Her surgery is tomorrow, Karen. Thank you all for the well wishes. The hardest thing tomorrow morning will probably be not having her breakfast...she lives for her meals!


Inge: Will be thinking of you and Liza. Please let us know when the surgery is over, if you can. I will pray for God to guide the surgeon's hands.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Good luck with Liza's surgery tomorrow. I'll be thinking of her and sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of you and Liza today...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*

Praying the day goes very fast for you and Liza and that she is home in no time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of you and Liza today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liza*

Let's all say a prayer for Liza and her Mom, Inge, today.
Liza is having surgery.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I dropped her off at 8. Apparently they are also removing muscle tissue, because she doesn't have a lot of fat and they need to go under the tumor as well. I guess that will come back again? It is in a weird spot, at the left side of her lower back.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Please know I'm praying for you and Liza today.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you guys today. About the muscle, this is where her age is a good thing - her body will be able to adapt, repair and recover as an older dog could never manage.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you guys today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> I dropped her off at 8. Apparently they are also removing muscle tissue, because she doesn't have a lot of fat and they need to go under the tumor as well. I guess that will come back again? It is in a weird spot, at the left side of her lower back.


Inge: Thanks for letting us know. Praying for Liza and you. Did they say if she will be able to come home today?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Praying for you and Liza.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thinking of you guys today. Please let us know when you hear anything


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping things are going well for Liza.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We can pick her up in two hours. I haven't heard anything more yet. But she is resting now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear she will soon be home with you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liza*



inge said:


> We can pick her up in two hours. I haven't heard anything more yet. But she is resting now.


So glad Liza is coming home! You will all sleep better tonight!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for you and Liza. Glad she is on her way home.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She is home, asleep on my lap. The tumor was much bigger than they had anticipated, they showed it to us (in a bottle). She will have a huge scar...has anyone ever heard of mast cells being related to vaccinations?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liza*



inge said:


> She is home, asleep on my lap. The tumor was much bigger than they had anticipated, they showed it to us (in a bottle). She will have a huge scar...has anyone ever heard of mast cells being related to vaccinations?


So glad that Liza is home. Is she in pain?
I never heard of that, but I'm sure if I google, I might find something.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

inge said:


> She is home, asleep on my lap. The tumor was much bigger than they had anticipated, they showed it to us (in a bottle). She will have a huge scar...has anyone ever heard of mast cells being related to vaccinations?


I know with cat's there is a vaccine associated sarcoma (associated with the injection site), but I've never seen any definitive information about mast cell tumors and vaccines. I will share that my beloved girl, whose immune system was terribly compromised, did not have mast cell tumors during her lifetime - other cancers, yes, but never mast cell. 

Fingers and toes crossed for wide clear margins, speedy healing and recovery and a close to this chapter. :crossfing


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

So happy to hear that Liza is home, resting with you. I'm sure she needs lots of snuggles. I hope she heals quickly from the surgery. 

I've read a lot of negative things about vaccines, but not much about them causing cancer in dogs. Jean Dodds is a good source on Vaccine information. You could email her.

*Hugs*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that she is home with you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Inge,
I haven't been here much lately, I checked tonight on a whim and saw this thread. I really don't have words. Please know I am thinking of you both and will be checking for updates. I'm so sorry for your worry and that you all are having to go through this. I feel so angry, Liza is a baby, I still think of Tess as a pup really. I hate this.
Kristy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I couldn't go to bed without knowing that the surgery went well and she is home. I hope she heals quickly, poor girl. Did they feel they got it all cleanly?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*

Inge

Hoping Liza is feeling a little better this morning and is able to eat something.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How is Liza doing this morning?

Prayers she recovers quickly.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Apart from the fact that she is wearing a blue T-shirt (to stop Tess from inspecting her too closely) she is her own self...Maybe not so full of pranks as usual, but hungry and ready to roll. A little more sleepy, probably, but that is to be expected. I felt bad taking her out a while ago, because it is so cold in the wind, but she actually seemed to enjoy it...


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I'm glad Liza is home recovering. I've never heard of mast cell being associated with vaccines, but probably anything could be associated with anything these days. The only dog I know who had this had a tumor on her chest wall. The vet took huge margins per the owner's request and got it all out and she lived many healthy and active years after. I wish the same for Liza. Hugs to all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> Apart from the fact that she is wearing a blue T-shirt (to stop Tess from inspecting her too closely) she is her own self...Maybe not so full of pranks as usual, but hungry and ready to roll. A little more sleepy, probably, but that is to be expected. I felt bad taking her out a while ago, because it is so cold in the wind, but she actually seemed to enjoy it...


Inge: I bet Liza was ready to eat. It's amazing how they roll with the punches!
Are you home with her all day?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear she's doing so well.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, I am home with her. We want to make sure she doesn't bother her wound. So far a T-shirt works great, but the real itching hasn't begun yet...


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about your girl and pray for a speedy recovery. For what it's worth, one of my girls had a tumor (swelling between shoulder blades). The vet removed it and sent it off to upenn. The path report came back with a quizzical remark that it looked like a vaccine associated sarcoma and was questioning whether this wasn't from a cat. It was a round cell tumor - guarded prognosis. My vet told me years later he was not too optimistic when he was in there - but.. she lived to the ripe old age of 14 1/2. (she was 7 at the time of surgery) I never had her vaccinated after that - tittered a couple of times and refused to put any spot flea treatments on her. I also put her on grain free and fish oil supplements. I wish you many years of happiness with your girl and will keep you and she in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> Yes, I am home with her. We want to make sure she doesn't bother her wound. So far a T-shirt works great, but the real itching hasn't begun yet...


Hoping a tee shirt works for Liza. With Smooch,Snobear,Tonka and Tucker
I've always had to use the dreaded cone of shame!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just seeing this thread now, prayers for clean margins and benign results. Liza is just a baby, and you've been through so much with Tess and your health. You are due a break, and I pray this is where you get it. Hugs to you, and belly rubs to the girls!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*

Hoping Liza feels very good today and that you do, too!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza is doing excellent, it is amazing how fast a young dog gets back into things. Of course she is not happy that she can't run around and play yet. Her wound looks good, no swelling or redness. Now we just need good results...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Great update, all paws crossed here!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Praying for good results!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm glad to hear Liza is home and herself again. Hoping for positive news..


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thinking about your Liza and sending healing positive thoughts her way.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to read she is doing so well and pray for good results.

Hope you both stay warm today, unusually cold today. Brrr.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for updates, I am so glad you've been able to take some time with her. I hope her healing progresses quickly, I know it's not easy to keep them quiet for long. Continuing to pray for you both.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

The vet called: they took everything out, clear margins all around. So that is good news. They didn't grade it, apparently they don't grade tumors under the skin anymore, only on the skin. But it was a big one....


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad to hear they got clear margins. Hoping this is the end of this problem for Liza.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

That's GREAT news!! So very happy for you guys


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> The vet called: they took everything out, clear margins all around. So that is good news. They didn't grade it, apparently they don't grade tumors under the skin anymore, only on the skin. But it was a big one....


So glad they got everything out and the margins were clear. Hope Liza feels better everyday. It is amazing how quickly dogs bounce back.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful news!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news, very happy for you and Liza. 
I know that's a huge relief for you!

Wishing Liza a speedy recovery.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so happy for you and Liza that the margins were clear!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is all good news! I hope it is the end of her experience with tumours!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear this!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news!!! so, so happy for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liza*

How is Liza doing today!?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liza*

Hoping you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza is doing fine. I took her back to the vet yesterday because there her wound was oozing stuff, but the vet said it looked ok. I bought her a jacket that is much more comfortable than a t shirt. It is hard for a young dog not being allowed to roll in that wonderful snow and see your sister dance in the snowflakes...at this very moment both girls are spread out in front of the fire, what more could we want? Thanks for all the well wishes and posts...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news about the margins!
I'm so happy that she is doing so well.
Since they no longer grade them does your vet feel this is the end of this?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> Great news about the margins!
> I'm so happy that she is doing so well.
> Since they no longer grade them does your vet feel this is the end of this?


Well, not exactly. The tumor itself was made of several lumps of mast cell tumors, surrounded by other cells. That type of tumor has a tendency to come back, so we and he will check her body for lumps often. But this specific tumor is gone.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I can only hope you never have to deal with it again.....try to put it out of your mind. You are such a good Mom to your girls. Belly rubs to the furbutts!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> Well, not exactly. The tumor itself was made of several lumps of mast cell tumors, surrounded by other cells. That type of tumor has a tendency to come back, so we and he will check her body for lumps often. But this specific tumor is gone.


Inge:

So glad that that tumor is gone! Kisses and hugs to Liza and her sister!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liza*

Hoping Liza is feeling better each day!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Hurray for clean margins! I understand the grading is very subjective, but the mitotic index in my uneducated eye does provide some indication to the prognosis--was your vet able to provide that index?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liza*

Checking in on Liza.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She developed a saroma. Luckily I recognized it straight away when it broke for the first time (of course just when you want to go to bed...), having had them myself numerous times. I also had the ice packs, the gauze pads and the elastic tape. Glad I didn't throw all that away. Next day the vet confirmed it. We have really been keeping her calm, only outside to do her business, on a leash, no playtime with tess, but still. Luckily it seems to get better today, yesterday was a mess. If it hasn't cleared up tomorrow, they will put in a drain. So no movement today!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Liza, hoping everything clears up soon!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor baby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liza*



inge said:


> She developed a saroma. Luckily I recognized it straight away when it broke for the first time (of course just when you want to go to bed...), having had them myself numerous times. I also had the ice packs, the gauze pads and the elastic tape. Glad I didn't throw all that away. Next day the vet confirmed it. We have really been keeping her calm, only outside to do her business, on a leash, no playtime with tess, but still. Luckily it seems to get better today, yesterday was a mess. If it hasn't cleared up tomorrow, they will put in a drain. So no movement today!


Stay calm Liza-listen to your wise Mom!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Inge, 
Just checking in to see how Liza is doing and you. I can only imagine how tough this has been on you. Please update when you are able


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She is doing well. The area is still calm, no swelling, so I phoned the vet and they told me it was ok to come tomorrow instead of today. Then they will decide whether the sutures can come out or not. A drain doesn't seem necessary at the moment. I hope they will get those staples out. We can easily keep her calm the rest of the week, she is getting bored of course, but doing very well in the crate. So far, so good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> She is doing well. The area is still calm, no swelling, so I phoned the vet and they told me it was ok to come tomorrow instead of today. Then they will decide whether the sutures can come out or not. A drain doesn't seem necessary at the moment. I hope they will get those staples out. We can easily keep her calm the rest of the week, she is getting bored of course, but doing very well in the crate. So far, so good.


Inge: So glad Liza is doing well!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to read that Liza is feeling a bit better!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

inge said:


> The vet called: they took everything out, clear margins all around. So that is good news. They didn't grade it, apparently they don't grade tumors under the skin anymore, only on the skin. But it was a big one....


Great news!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

The staples are out...and no swelling. We still have to keep her calm for a couple of days, so the crate is still there, but the stretch tape is gone. That makes her so happy! I can't wait for the weekend, when she can run again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> The staples are out...and no swelling. We still have to keep her calm for a couple of days, so the crate is still there, but the stretch tape is gone. That makes her so happy! I can't wait for the weekend, when she can run again!


Inge: Praying the weekend comes really fast!  So glad the staples are out!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is such good news. You must be feeling better, too! She will be so happy when she can really move again!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Yesterday I took her back to the vet, because I noticed she kept licking the area around her vulva and leaking urine, so I was worried she had developed a UTI as well...when they examined her, they turned her on her side: the stretch tape had really done a job on her skin under her belly, all red and inflamed. So now that the tape had come off, she started licking it and sort of bending in such a way that she pushed urine out. I felt really bad that I hadn't noticed before. They gave her an inflammation medication and that worked straight away. Today it is much better. You try to do good on the one hand and mess up something else...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge*



inge said:


> Yesterday I took her back to the vet, because I noticed she kept licking the area around her vulva and leaking urine, so I was worried she had developed a UTI as well...when they examined her, they turned her on her side: the stretch tape had really done a job on her skin under her belly, all red and inflamed. So now that the tape had come off, she started licking it and sort of bending in such a way that she pushed urine out. I felt really bad that I hadn't noticed before. They gave her an inflammation medication and that worked straight away. Today it is much better. You try to do good on the one hand and mess up something else...


Inge: We are only human and do the best we can. You did the right thing and took her back to the vet-now everything is better!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, poor Liza!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Liza, but she's getting better that's the main thing. Hoping you can all enjoy the weekend together!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She is back to being her own self...running in the garden, trying to climb in my lap, pestering Tess...all is well in Liza's world. Thank you all for following this thread!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's just wonderful, have a great weekend together!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liza*



inge said:


> She is back to being her own self...running in the garden, trying to climb in my lap, pestering Tess...all is well in Liza's world. Thank you all for following this thread!


So happy Liza is having fun!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay! What a great update!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So happy to hear this!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

i hope she continues to improve. One of our Goldens had a very large mast cell tumor removed 2 years ago when he was 8. It was on his side and really big. The vet had to make a really wide surgical area to get the margins as clean as possible. It was grade 2 which, as I understand, is a "watch and wait". Thankfully, nothing has returned. We check him regularly and the first year panicked with every little lump/bump but it's a little less stressful now. Hope you will have your golden for many happy, healthy years to come!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great news to start the weekend  Enjoy yours!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

inge said:


> She is back to being her own self...running in the garden, trying to climb in my lap, pestering Tess...all is well in Liza's world. Thank you all for following this thread!


Seeing this makes me SO happy  Be sure to post new photos of the girls when you are able, it would be great to see them.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

nolefan said:


> Seeing this makes me SO happy  Be sure to post new photos of the girls when you are able, it would be great to see them.


Check the picture section, Kristy, I just uploaded 4 pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tess and Liza*

Just saw the pics of your beautiful girls-I love girls!
Just gorgeous.
*Here's the link:*http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/339618-recent-pictures-tess-liza.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liza*

How is sweet Liza doing?


----------

